# 5 or 6 inch baby dolls



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have made 2 of the Baby bassinet purses since the site for the pattern was posted but am having a difficult time trying to source the babies that go into them. I read one place was Wal-Mart but I couldn't find any at my store. I also checked Toys R Us, All Occasion store, the Dollar Tree. I found some in the Annie's Attic catalog but would prefer not to have to spend that much on the dolls. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Clickingneedles (Mar 24, 2011)

They have them for sale on ebay - just put 5" dolls in the search and you will find some without clothes.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Were they available on Wamart.com with a Site-to Store Option?? If so, you can order them online and they are delivered with no shipping charge to the Walmart of your choice. I have done this several times for everthing from clearance clothing to a futon sofa bed--it is a really great way to get what you need!!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

they do sell them in the Mary Maxim book you can get a 5" or 8" doll some come with the yarn to make your outfits or just the doll, www.marymaxim.com.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi makeitsew, where did you find the pattern for the little purse for the doll. I have a friend who has been loooking for one for some 5" dolls she had gotten and made clothes for. She was making them for her daughter and her daughter's friend. At the time I couldn't find any If you could point me in the right direction that would bbe great. barb


----------



## parcevall2 (May 8, 2011)

hi can you tell me were you got pattern as my grandchildren would love these love silv xxxxxxxx
[email protected]


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Here are a few places to find the pattern. If you just do a search for Crochet Cradle purse or pattern you will come up with a lot of patterns for it. I spent almost a whole day trying to find one to knit because I do that better but never found one. They are fun to do and use up bits of yarn

http://crochetit.blogspot.com/2010/01/free-baby-youre-star-cradle-purse.html

http://www.beadedsocks.net/CradlePurse.html

http://www.crochetville.org/forum/showthread.php?t=78834

http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/crapur.html


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Just finished going to Wal-Mart web site and also on E-Bay that I had done a search on before. I have done web searches even went to Oriental Trading Company site because they sell all those box lot toys and have found nothing except dolls that are about $5 a piece and I just don't want to buy dolls at that price. Guess I will hold out for yard sale finds.


----------



## mollypit (Feb 5, 2011)

You can order little 4-5" dolls from Annie's Attic.com 
They are $4.99 each.
mollypit


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, I have the book right here but I really don't want to put that much money into the little dolls when i know they can be found somewhere for about $1 so i will just keep looking. Thankis


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't know about all Ben Franklin stores, but the one I frequent is all hobby, and I just saw cute little baby dolls about that size in their yarn dept.



makeitsew2750 said:


> I have made 2 of the Baby bassinet purses since the site for the pattern was posted but am having a difficult time trying to source the babies that go into them. I read one place was Wal-Mart but I couldn't find any at my store. I also checked Toys R Us, All Occasion store, the Dollar Tree. I found some in the Annie's Attic catalog but would prefer not to have to spend that much on the dolls. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know about another place to look. We have a Ben Franklin not too far away that i can check with. Most Ben Franklins are individually owned so what they carry depends on the owner.


----------



## LoisDC (Apr 28, 2011)

I purchased two at Walmart about two months ago. They were the only two they had, but they were very cute. They were on a hanging display in the doll department.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have plenty of Wal-Marts in my travels I can check so I guess that will be my plan for now. That and Ben Franklins.


----------



## Pebbles (May 12, 2011)

http://www.knitting-crochet.com/crochet/crapur.html

This site says there's a little doll to make to put in it but it isn't one the pattern even though it suggests using 4ply yarn for it.

Has anyone got the little doll pattern please?

Thank you


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Have you checked Hobby Lobby? I think they have some there

Good Luck


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

If you go to this site there is a small doll you can make to put in it.

http://jeangreenhowe.com/

I'm sure there are a lot of other ones out there you can find patterns for also. I know if I don't find a rubber baby doll I will probably make a couple of the Rainbow Babies.


----------



## Pebbles (May 12, 2011)

makeitsew2750 said:


> If you go to this site there is a small doll you can make to put in it.
> 
> http://jeangreenhowe.com/
> 
> I'm sure there are a lot of other ones out there you can find patterns for also. I know if I don't find a rubber baby doll I will probably make a couple of the Rainbow Babies.


Thank you. I didn't think of that, I already have the pattern for Rainbow Babies, will have to make it just that little bit smaller.


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

They are available here
http://www.maggiescrochet.com/5-itty-bitty-doll-p-1680.html#.UWmnKhxRAoc

http://www.marymaxim.com/5-itty-bitty-doll.html
They all seemed to be priced at about the same. Maybe if you think you are going to need quite a few you could speak to customer service and get a discount.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

makeitsew2750 said:


> Here are a few places to find the pattern. If you just do a search for Crochet Cradle purse or pattern you will come up with a lot of patterns for it. I spent almost a whole day trying to find one to knit because I do that better but never found one. They are fun to do and use up bits of yarn
> 
> http://crochetit.blogspot.com/2010/01/free-baby-youre-star-cradle-purse.html
> 
> ...


You can find a knitting pattern on ravelry for a cradle purse. You should be able to find pictures of it on KP, as someone posted one where she used knitting in lace on the basic pattern, which looked beautiful.


----------



## garlicginger (Aug 25, 2012)

"This site says there's a little doll to make to put in it but it isn't one the pattern even though it suggests using 4ply yarn for it."

Could you restate this in English, - please? I don't know what you mean.

Thanks!


----------



## MJBlohm (Aug 29, 2013)

I bought the little baby dolls at Walmart for $1.00 for a few years and I tried finding them about a month ago and Walmart manager told me they are not stocking them anymore. I am also trying to find small dolls for the little purses I crochet. I saw a comment about Ben Franklin Stores but we don't have those in our area. If anyone finds some please post.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi MJBlohm, I not sure where you are at but Annies Attic has them as well as Mary Maxim. You can order them both online or if you are fortunate enough to live in michigan you can get them at Mary Maxim at the store.


----------



## MJBlohm (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. I checked out both of those places but after paying $1.00 at Walmart I would like to find dolls that aren't $5.00. The best deal I found is Michael's Crafts has a soft body doll that is $4.00 and I use the 40% off coupon. The doll is 8" long and wider so I have been trying to adjust my pattern to fit the bigger doll. I crochet a purse that folds down to a bassinett. Glad I found this site and hope everyone will keep looking and someone will find the perfect doll.


----------



## mollypit (Feb 5, 2011)

you can get pattern books thru mary maxim


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Linda6885 said:


> I don't know about all Ben Franklin stores, but the one I frequent is all hobby, and I just saw cute little baby dolls about that size in their yarn dept.


Where did you find a Ben Franklin store?


----------

